# heres our soon-to-be BOL



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

finally got a chance to git to missouri last saturday and take a look ath the property we're in the process of buying, 5 acres of woods with a 3 bd house for $20000....just a stones throw from the Lake of the Ozarks...

well house..









front of house, south facing...









old logging road through property...









west side of house looking into woods...









west side of house...









earthquake-proof foundation...lol...









chiken coop....









new roof with 30 year archt. shingles....









more pics to come


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm green with envy. Good going!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

mature trees all through the property...









cty. rd from the east to property....









cty. rd from the west...









front of house..concrete slab ready for a greenhouse....









northside of house....









backside of house looking from the woods.....









missed the deer :scratch...


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Man you got one heck of a deal getting that for 20k. Congrats on that find. :congrat:

DM


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Beautiful! Congrats on your new property!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll pile on and say SWEET!!!! That access road doesn't look big enough for that Freightliner...


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

So SWEET!!! You done good!!

Jimmy


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

bczoom said:


> I'll pile on and say SWEET!!!! That access road doesn't look big enough for that Freightliner...


he said he can git the whole rig in there when he has to....


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice, especially for 20K. :congrat:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow - that is awesome! I'm so glad for you and your family! :melikey:


----------



## Journey (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, that looks great. And for $20,000? Green with envy here too. Congrats!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

wow! Awesome find!!! Congratulations!! Now that's what I call power shopping! lol


----------



## caveman (Sep 27, 2011)

Yessirreee, that is one sweet deal you got. I look like a mini hulk right now!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW--See what you can find out there these days.

I constantly here people saying that they can't afford to buy property to settle on and become self-sufficient and this is a great example that just about anyone can afford to do this.

Heck, Most people are out there buying 30K, 40K autos and forget about the essentials.

Good for you on you find. ENJOY


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Bravo!
Cant beat that for 20k!


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome neighbor, we are about 3 or so hours north of you. Property in Missouri can be found cheap, and that looks like a good little spread!


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

Great deal, I am definitely envious of your find. I would love to be off the main road and back in the trees. Good for you.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Congrats! Awsome deal.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What a bargain,very glad for yall.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It looks terrific! Amazing deal! I'm happy for you!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations1 I hope you have good neighbors and they welcome you. My parents went back to Missouri for a year and got harassed by the locals for not being a born and raised 'Missourians.' Of course they didn't know that my mother had lived there many years ago and gosh, I was born there!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

signed the papers the 5th of april......this is now our soon to be permanent residence....screw illeenoize.........








home sweet home....


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks good! Enjoy!


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome and CONNGGRRAATTSSS
Sorry about the frieghtshaker  
Waiting on final approval for our new home.....amazing what you can do when truck payments are done LOL My prob is S/O wants to make a drive for "gus" KW900 which is either dog run or chicken run LOL


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:congrat: to you rabidcoyote! :2thumb:

I just bought 4 lots (had to to get the road access) on a lake ( :woohoo: ) that I will be resurveying into 2 lots (so maybe I can sell one :dunno: ) for very cheap!

of course mine are all empty (except for trees)


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Way awesomness. Congrats.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

updates:

gitting the interior finished in our new cabin in the woods.....

















































heres our temporary 'kitchen'..will be a guest house when inside is finished...

























................lots more to do, so little time left.....


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Looking great. Keep pressing on

And especially letting us folks know the progress.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Excellent buy! Congratulations!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

20k?! Green with envy. Well done.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

time for some updates.......been workin' our azzez off gittin' the place to were its livable to almost normal....lil' work will always payoff in the long run.

some before and after pics....
kitchen area..(got some free cabinets from a neighbor)

















































kid's bedrooms.....









































some new paint on the exterior before winter comes....

















our 'container garden'.....









ok.....time to take the kids fishin' and do a bit of relaxin'....









....................life is good when yer a hillbilly.....

will post more pics as we journey farther down the road........


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow beautiful place. Got a room to let?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

just another day in the woods.......got after the wood pile yesterday...split and stacked about half of what was out there. need to git the rest of the felled trees cut and drug over to the pile before the snow flies...

















.........ok..back to work..........


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Sweet! :congrat:

I'm really happy for you. (and envious...  )


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good for you, happy for you


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

VERY nice!!!!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

SO COOL!!!!!

I'm so envious!!! Keep up with the updates!!!

Love it man!!

Jimmy


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

Jimmy24 said:


> SO COOL!!!!!
> 
> I'm so envious!!! Keep up with the updates!!!
> 
> ...


don't be envious of what we have done Jimmy........it really doesnt take a boatload of money to do it......just a bit of planning and then applying effort to get what yer after.......we decided to G.O.O.D. before the SHTF..made up an envelope to hold our wishes......and in about 6 months span of time, selling things and scrimping every lil' penny we could, we have our BOL as our permanent place of residence.....trust me, selling my Suburban and Harley were hard but when you want something bad enough, you'll sacrifice some things to get it, no matter how purdy or fun they are.

simple yet effective....


----------



## newlife (Aug 24, 2012)

Where bouts y'all located, looks beautiful. I'm beginning my search in hopes of getting out b4 shtf. Keep up the good work its an inspirational.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we're in the Lake of the Ozarks area....just a bit off the lake. beautiful area with lots of hardwoods and ROCKS...lol.....we sit about 200 feet above the lake on our own lil' mountain top.fixin' on grabbin' up another 8-10 acres just off of our north and east property boundry. will have a nice chunk of mountain then to call "Home"


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> don't be envious of what we have done Jimmy........it really doesnt take a boatload of money to do it......just a bit of planning and then applying effort to get what yer after.......


You are absolutely right, Rabid, and you are living testimony to that fact.

I think the key thing for me that you said, though, was '_we _decided.'  It is a blessing to have a spouse fully on-board. I hope to get there some day soon.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

rabidcoyote666 said:


> ....................life is good when yer a hillbilly.....
> 
> :


Some a the happiest folks what I know be hillbilly's!

Yall gotcha a rite nice place there.

Ya splittin that wood with a axe? The make a all steel splittin maul (handle an head all be welded tagether) what works real well. Not bad ifin ya ain't gonna getcha a log splitter. Iffin memory serves I beleive I got mine from Northern tool, but I've seen em in the farm stores to.

Keep up the good work. Love the area.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

RC you are looking better every day to be ready.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

heres a short lil drive we took to see the fall colors changin' in the woods....





:beercheer:


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

WOW amazing place, you have been blessed by you determination and hard work.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

**UPDATE* our new homestead*

working on our $30 greenhouse.......should be able to keep some veggies goin' thru the end of the year........


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Rapidcoyote666

I love your custom green house. Next spring I will be doing the same thing over my current garden bed. The frame work will be all PVC pipe. The problem is I'm having trouble coming up with extra thick transparent covering to go over the frame work.

Has anyone got a good supplier for that kind of stuff?


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

we used the 'clear' 6 mil plastic from farm and home......will do good enough until i put in the greenhouse permanently on the same spot.....will be framing it up and using the ribbed panels made for greenhouses though, that ways it will last a long time.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That was a really good video and it looks like your new home is really taking shape. Yer doing good, Rabid!!! What are the winters like in that part of the country?

And I liked the camera in use sign. Do you have that up (the sign)all the time? Does it help?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The sign is like a lock, it will only keep honest people honest. I put one up in my dad's house after my guns were stolen while I was in Alaska. It read "This house protected by shotgun 3 nights per week. You guess which 3!"

I did get the guns back and he has never had a problem since.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you plan to grow vegis in the green house in winter it might be a worth while to put down 3 or 4 inches of dry sand to act as an insulator for the concrete slab heat sink.


----------

